# Problème de lumière Ipod



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
mon ipod me fait parfois des crises de lumière, c'est à dire que la lumière ne marche plus, et je ne vois presque plus rien (il faut que j'ai une autre source de lumière derrière moi pour que je puisse voir quelque chose). Une fois connecté à mon ordinateur, la lumière refonctionne, comme si de rien était, alors que la batterie n'est pas vide ou morte. ça m'est arrivé 2 fois, et maintenant une troisième fois, et là, la lumière ne revient pas après avoir été connecté...Vous pouvez me dire c'est quoi ce problème, et dire à la limite comment le réparer ?

*edit* : J'ai déjà réussi à remettre la lumière en marche, mais je ne l'explique toujours pas !!


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

Bienvenue au club !

En ce sens que j'ai eu le même problème, ce qui ne m'incite pas à l'optimisme


----------



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Bienvenue au club !
> 
> En ce sens que j'ai eu le même problème, ce qui ne m'incite pas à l'optimisme


Ben maintenant je sais comment réparer ce zotte d'ipod... Ton ancien iPod, tu l'as zigouillé, ou bien tu l'as encore ? Car si tu l'as encore je peux peut-être essayé de te le "réparer" en te disant comment faire et tu peux le vendre d'occaz'...


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Ben maintenant je sais comment réparer ce zotte d'ipod... Ton ancien iPod, tu l'as zigouillé, ou bien tu l'as encore ? Car si tu l'as encore je peux peut-être essayé de te le "réparer" en te disant comment faire et tu peux le vendre d'occaz'...



Non, je l'ai toujours. Il arrive à s'allumer 5 à 6 secondes quand il est chargé à bloc et c'est tout. Je suis preneur de la manip si ça n'est pas trop teutchi, et de toutes façons ça pourra peut-être servir à d'autres


----------



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, je l'ai toujours. Il arrive à s'allumer 5 à 6 secondes quand il est chargé à bloc et c'est tout. Je suis preneur de la manip si ça n'est pas trop teutchi, et de toutes façons ça pourra peut-être servir à d'autres


 Tu dois d'abord le connecter à ton ordinateur, ensuite, tu dois aller dans les réglages, et  essayer de chipoter dans le réglage de lumière. Ca ne va rien changer au début, tu dois essayer de le mettre au maximum, puis après tu retournes au menu principal, en cliquant chaque fois sur menu, et normalemetn quand tu y arrives, miracle, ça remarche !


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

Fait une dizaine de fois, marche pô 

Merci quand même


----------



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

Désolé pour toi...Et même formater ça marche pas ? Tu as déjà essayé d'appeler iMac France ou Belgique selon ton pays ?


----------

